# Reversing Camera Monitor in mirror.



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi

In our 2009 Apache 632 the reversing camera monitor is ridiculously small in the front of the radio (as for many others I am sure)

At a recent table top sale I spotted a TFT LCD 4.3" colour monitor that replaces the rear view mirror on the windscreen. I bought it.

It looks easy to fit with a short cable ending in a round plug (about TV aerial size) with six pins.

Can anyone please tell me the route that the cable takes from the rear camera to the dash radio and whether it is easy to reroute to the top of the screen to connect to the new camera.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------

